# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Nieuwe AD,Cymbalta

## marietje1954

hoi allemaal,wie is er bekend met Cymbalta?had voorheen Valdoxan,maar als bij zovelen werkte het niet lekker gejaagd,zenauchtig angstig..nu heb ik deze gehad en als het nieuwe zijn voor mij,is mijn angst om te beginnen groot,morgen moet ik beginnen,heb Vakdoxan in 3 dagen afgebouwd...viel wel mee,maar om nieuwe te beginnen??oeffffff :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

hoi marietje, 

mag ik vragen de andere naam is van Cymbalta?

Veel sterkte

----------


## marietje1954

het heet Duloxetine ben gisteren begonnen,en ben nu al lui en slaperig,als dat alles is teken ik er voor,heb al wel 7 soorten gehad inmiddels,en als dit niet werkt word ik opgenomen,en da wil ik nieeeeeeee maar we moeten afwachten he,het is indd later dan je denkt :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

Hoi Marietje,

ik hoop idd dat het aanslaat. Als je al vele AD's hebt geprobeerd.
En wat betekent opname voor je Marietje! 

Meis, ik hoop echt dat het aanslaat, maar opname is ook ok, naar mijn mening tot op een zekere hoogte.

Sterkte meis.

----------


## marietje1954

hoi Agnes
ja zeker op zekere hoogte,moet niet zo zijn dat ik erger uit kom nee..de bedoeling is dan medcijnen instellen,zoals hij zegt,ja wat moet dat moet,en bedankt voor de snelle reactie meisie,groetjes

----------


## marietje1954

oh jeej scheel ben ik ook al haha bedankt Gossie! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

over humor gesproken Marietje  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

maar evengoed veel sterkte toegewenst.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Marietje,
Hopelijk helpt deze AD wel, heel veel sterkte!

----------


## marietje1954

dank je Luuss heb er ook goed gevoel bij, :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Fijn dat je er een goed gevoel bij hebt  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Cymbalta en Sipralexa (Lexapro) worden tegenwoordig veel voorgeschreven ... ik ken enkel maar negatieve ervaringen met Cymbalta (mezelf en bekenden), maar als het jou helpt; goed zo!!

Sterkte en succes!!
Xx Ag

----------


## marietje1954

`hoi Agnes
bedoel je dat je veel bijwerkingen had?of werd je nog depresiever van?
ik heb het net 8 dagen maar ochtend ben ik al wat beter gestemd,je hoort bij alle AD middelen dat er niet 1 dezelfde ervaring hebben he?ieder pilletje heeft zo zijn negatieve werking voor enkele mensen,eigelijk moeten ze allemaal doen waar ze voor bekend staan,voldaxan bv werd ik zo negatief van,en heeeeeeeeel kort lontje,terwijl het bij een ander goed werkt,je weet het niet he?maar goed,wat gebruik jij nu dan?knuffie

----------


## Agnes574

Ik bedoel idd de bijwerkingen!
Ik gebruik Sipralexa (al jaren) en ben daar erg goed mee!
Maar zoals je zegt; voor ieder is er een AD en het werkt bij iedereen weer anders; hopelijk helpt het jou!!
Sterkte en knuff terug  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## martin1965

Hoi Marietje,

Ik heb ook niets met ziekenhuizen en opgenomen worden in een "gekkenhuis" was het laatste wat ik ooit zou willen.
Tot het een paar maanden geleden echt niet meer uit te houden was thuis, ik had zulke spanning en stress en paniek, het hele etmaal door.
Toen ben ik 3 maal bij de crisisdienst geweest, en de derde keer zagen ze de ernst van de situatie goed in en besloten ze tot een opname (een vrijwillige opname natuurlijk, ik stond daar zelf achter).

Ik zal je eerlijk zeggen, ik ben er goed en prettig behandeld. Je hebt daar rust, er wordt op je gelet en als je er niet meer uitkomt dan kun je een gesprek hebben. Ze werken aan je medicatie, maar niets tegen je zin in. Ze zorgen voor wat regelmaat in je leven en dagbesteding. In deze periode van het jaar kun je ook lekker buiten zitten.

Toen ik eenmaal gewend was aan de kliniek, vond ik het allemaal niet zo erg meer. Je zit daar best prettig en ze zijn er echt om jou te helpen.

Door tv en films krijg je soms een verkeerd beeld van zo'n psychiatrisch ziekenhuis, maar ze stoppen je echt niet in een dwangbuis of in een isoleercel, en ze dienen je niets toe tegen je zin in. (tenzij je echt aggressief zou zijn en/of een gevaar voor jezelf of anderen). Natuurlijk ga je liever niet, en als je niet opgenomen hoeft te worden dan is het ook beter van niet.

Maar ze weten daar echt wel wat ze doen, ze zien 24 uur per dag, 7 dagen per week mensen met deze klachten. Ik wil je maar geruststellen, als het echt zou moeten dan zou ik zelfs adviseren om de kans aan te grijpen.

Hoe gaat het nu met je?

Groetjes,

Martin

----------


## marietje1954

hoi Martin bedankt voor je lieve mail,ik heb nu die Cymbalta,en ging eigelijk wel goed,maar nu de laatste dagen ben ik weer nerveus in de ochtend,dus zal wel wat opgehoogd worden denk,ja opnemen doe ik wel als dit niet gaat hoor,want zo gaat het niet nee,maar hoop doet leven zeggen, en jij?wat gebruik jij nu?
gr Maria

----------


## martin1965

Hoi Maria, ik gebruik nu Cipramil. 

Ik ben nieuw op dit forum en heb net hier mezelf voorgesteld:

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=13107

Cymbalta was voor mij geen prettig middel, maar iedereen reageert anders dus daar kun je ook weinig van zeggen.

Wanneer kun je weer overleggen met je arts die het voorschrijft?

Groetjes en heel veel sterkte,

Martin

----------


## marietje1954

hoi Martin
1 juni ga ik weer naar mijn psych,ja voor ieder is het anders indd,ik heb al 6 soorten gehad,vandaar hij zei dat dit het laatste middel is,dan wil hij me opnemen,dus ik hoop dat dit gaat helpen indd,ben jij depressief?of heb je iets anders?ben ik nu te nieuwsgierig? gr maria

----------


## marietje1954

by de way martin,angst heb ik ook,mijn vriendin is opgenomen,krijgt een nieuwe hartklep,dacht,nu kan ik het wel aan,dus niet,neem het weer terug na mezelf,dus ik word toch weer angstig,dat is mijn probleem ook,angst,naar iets hoor,maar aantal jaren washet erger toen viel ik af,en durfde niet de lift in enz,dat is wel weg,maar als er iets is in de buurt of familie die iets hebben krijgen wat met hart te maken heeft,word ik weer angstig,maar ja...kom goeee
gr Maria

----------


## martin1965

Hoi Maria,

Ik ben niet echt depressief. Heb wel enkele kenmerken er van, maar als je niets meer durft dan word je vanzelf een beetje ongelukkig.
Bij mij is het vooral de angst- en paniekaanvallen. Ik durf niet ver van huis, ik heb het soms moeilijk met grote winkels, ik zal niet gaan vliegen, ik hou niet van liften enzovoorts enzovoorts. En ik ben overspannen geraakt op het werk. Overigens, als ik een lichamelijk kwaaltje heb dan ga ik me daar ook al snel grote zorgen over maken.
De cipramil (=citalopram) lijkt me wel wat te helpen, alleen had ik vanmorgen weer een angstaanval. Mogelijke oorzaken daarvan: zelf ben ik aan het minderen met de kalmeringsmiddelen (librium) en ik denk dat ik iets te snel wil afbouwen. Daarnaast heeft mijn werkgever gebeld gisteren, en hoewel hij me totaal niet onder druk zet vind ik het toch rot dat anderen harder moeten werken en minder vakantie kunnen nemen omdat ik er niet ben. Maar ik heb toch al mijn twijfels of ik dit werk ooit nog aan zal kunnen.

mvg Martin

----------


## marietje1954

het eerstewat je moet blijven doenis,onder de mensen blijven,ik heb ook zo me werk wel 12 uur pw maar dat maakt niet uit,blijf het wel doen,al is het soms moeilijk,citolapram heb ik ookk gehad,die deed bij mij niks,dus al ga je maar therapeutisch werken,wat doe je voor werk?

----------


## martin1965

Werken lukt me nu echt niet momenteel.

----------


## marietje1954

dan moet je aan je eigen denken,en eerst beter worden ja toch?

----------


## marietje1954

hoi allemaal
ben vandaag terug geweest naat psych,en heb er 1 bij gehad,gaat stukken beter,maar kan nog beter,dus opnemen???neeeeeeeeeee effe niet(gelukkig)
hoop dat jullie ook allemaal wat beter gaat,

----------


## martin1965

Mooi dat je de psych gesproken hebt en goed om te horen dat het wat beter gaat met je. Dat is een goed teken, dus volhouden want de medicatie heeft ook allemaal tijd nodig.

----------


## Maria23722

Cymbalta - http://allneededpharmacy.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

